# Spouse Visa application within UK timeline



## stressed2013 (Jan 13, 2013)

any one who applied for spouse visa FLR(M) from within the UK can post their time line please


----------



## bugplant (Feb 13, 2013)

I applied for FLR(M) at the beginning of Nov 2010 by post, received everything on 24th of Dec 2010. But it's 2013 now, things must have changed!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

stressed2013 said:


> any one who applied for spouse visa FLR(M) from within the UK can post their time line please


There are numerous threads on this subject including this one:


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...uk/30135-post-your-uk-visa-timeline-here.html

There is really no need for another.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

stressed2013 said:


> any one who applied for spouse visa FLR(M) from within the UK can post their time line please


By mail you are looking at a wait time of approximately 9 months, perhaps longer. UKBA area currently processing applications that they received last June and July, which is why we recommend same day appointments.


If you apply by post, during your wait time the applicant will not be allowed to travel, work (if their current entry clearance does not allow work), and will not have their passport.

Same day appointments are recommended. I know you are worried about your zero hour contact, but none of us forsee that being an issue during your PEO appointment.


----------



## stressed2013 (Jan 13, 2013)

hi leanna, i have cancelled my peo appointment, the lawyer i have couldnt satisfy me, i m also worried about the relationship bit as we got married within 6 months of relatiosnhip , i dont know whats happening 

shaynolism had the simialr case as us (no zero contract but similar immigration history as my partner) and they were married in may 2012 so they got their's on peo, i hope that the home office start working quickly and the results should come out sooner

i heard that the operational backlogs of settlements visas would resume normal waiting time from march 2013, anyone else heard about it?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

stressed2013 said:


> i heard that the operational backlogs of settlements visas would resume normal waiting time from march 2013, anyone else heard about it?


I doubt it.
Here is an interesting statistic about the volume of applications received last July, at the time of rules change, and what happpened to them.
During the first week of July, UKBA received 2524 FLR(M) applications by post, about eight times the average number.
Of those, by mid-January 2013 (6 months on), 497 cases (20%) were decided, while 2027 (80%) were still pending. 
Only 924 applications were received for the rest of July, which is only slightly higher than normal. So this bulge in applications in June and July are still being tackled, and I think it will be several more months before this backlog is cleared. Meanwhile, the normal level of applications received since (around 300 a week) continue to pile up, so there is a lot of catching up to do before they can reduce the average wait to around 3-4 months, which was the case up to the rules change.


----------



## shendean (Feb 5, 2013)

nyclon said:


> There are numerous threads on this subject including this one:
> 
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...uk/30135-post-your-uk-visa-timeline-here.html
> ...



there is but its mix up with a differet country.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

shendean said:


> there is but its mix up with a differet country.


You are missing the point.... OP asked for _anyone_ to post their visa timeline.

nyclon provided a link to one of the many timeline links floating around. We really don't need another one when there's an established thread that is still active.


----------



## stressed2013 (Jan 13, 2013)

''anyone who have applied for spouse visa from within the UK


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

stressed2013 said:


> hi leanna, i have cancelled my peo appointment, the lawyer i have couldnt satisfy me, i m also worried about the relationship bit as we got married within 6 months of relatiosnhip , i dont know whats happening
> 
> shaynolism had the simialr case as us (no zero contract but similar immigration history as my partner) and they were married in may 2012 so they got their's on peo, i hope that the home office start working quickly and the results should come out sooner
> 
> i heard that the operational backlogs of settlements visas would resume normal waiting time from march 2013, anyone else heard about it?


The quotes and statistics that you have been provided are for applications made from within the UK. If you choose to post your application you are looking at a wait time of 9 months. UKBA are currently dealing with applications posted to them last June & July, so you are looking at a very long wait. 

I wish you hadn't cancelled your PEO appointment. You were told over and over again on the forum that we didn't feel as though your application posed a challenge for the ECO, and that you had a very good chance of having a decision made on the same day. To be honest your lawyer doesn't sound as though they really know what they are talking about. 

If I were you I would attempt to find another PEO Appointment. I highly doubt that if you post your application you will get an answer any sooner than the fall.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

stressed2013 said:


> ''anyone who have applied for spouse visa from within the UK


There's a current thread covering this topic.


----------



## shane147 (Oct 16, 2012)

When you mean post is that different to my wife having a interview or am I being dim ?


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

shane147 said:


> When you mean post is that different to my wife having a interview or am I being dim ?


This is a pretty vague question. What are you asking?

Depending on the visa type that you are applying for, and whether the applicant is already in the UK with permission to work, some visa types can be applied for in person at a PEO Office or by post. Application times and costs vary, and of course some visa types aren't applicable to be submitted both ways.


----------



## shane147 (Oct 16, 2012)

It's a settlement visa I live in the uk and my wife lives in china she has a interview this week so I just wanted advise please


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

shane147 said:


> It's a settlement visa I live in the uk and my wife lives in china she has a interview this week so I just wanted advise please


I'm unaware of the processes regarding interviewing for settlement visas. They may have a high level of fraud where you wife is from so they might bring applicants in to discuss their application and verify details, or it may be standard routine. Best advice for any applicant going through an interview is to be honest. Any falsifications will be found out by UKBA. There's really no other advice to offer.


----------



## shane147 (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok thanks honesty is the best policy thanks


----------



## shane147 (Oct 16, 2012)

Myself for any phone calls to me and my boss ect


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

shane147

Please don't start another discussion on the same topic as I've been answering your query on another thread!


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

*spouse visa*



Joppa said:


> shane147
> 
> Please don't start another discussion on the same topic as I've been answering your query on another thread!


Hi, if applying for uk spouse visa from, will previous 6months wage slips suffice. i have letter of employment which states my salary above the £18600 threshold but my last months salary due to unpaid leave whilst abroad my gross monthly wage £1296.33. will that be take into consideration to work out full years salary as my gross wage from august 2012-jan 2013 were as follows, august £3473.45, september £2356.58, october £1782.36, november £2266.54, december £1948.16, January £1296.33. however, i have been emplyed with same organisation for over 7years, shall i submit 2011-2012 p60 to overcome lowest salary issue will that be ok? please advise. Many Thanks


----------

